# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الاتحاد يرفض تسجيل تورية للهلال

## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*رفض الاتحاد تسجيل الهلال للاعب تورية بالجنسية السودانية واصر على ان شهر يونيو فقط للاعارات
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*اين السمكره والكندشه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ود شمس الدين مافي ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد سعيد مصطفى
					

رفض الاتحاد تسجيل الهلال للاعب تورية بالجنسية السودانية واصر على ان شهر يونيو فقط للاعارات



والله إلا بني زرقان إلا كان يستعينوا بحاج نظرية (أبو الصلح) ملك الكندشات.. لكن قليل الأدب بتاعهم دة دماغه ما تشتغل إلا للشتيمة وقلة الأدب..
والله ده خازوق إنقليزي...
الله يجيرنا
:p_fly_drop:
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*تهى تهى تهى
حوالينا ما علينا
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*السمكرة ما فتحت لسه  ولا  شنو  !!
*

----------


## كدكول

*السمكرجي في اجازه ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*لو ما التسجيلات انتهت ما تصدقو الناس ديل...
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد سعيد مصطفى
					

رفض الاتحاد تسجيل الهلال للاعب تورية بالجنسية السودانية واصر على ان شهر يونيو فقط للاعارات



دي عملوها كيف و العملا دا منو؟
*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*اكيد في حاجة غلط دوول طلعو مسخرة توري ماتوري تسجيل مافي شوفو غيرة ياكيش:z12z::z12z::z12z::z12z::z12z::z12z::z12z::z1  2z::z12z::z12z::z12z::z12z::z12z::z12z::z12z::z12z  ::z12z::z12z::z12z::z12z::z12z::z12z::z12z::z12z::  1 (17)::lolesh::lolesh::lolesh::lolesh::lolesh::lole  sh::lolesh::lolesh::lolesh::018::00020457:طبعآ الايقونة الاخيرة دي توصف حالة الود بربوري تعيشو وماتشفو غيرا ياجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـلافيط
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*        سيناريو قديم ومعاد غدا حنسمع الزيطة والزمبريطة 
    وما ادراك ما الدرة والمعجزه و.....و الهداف التاريخي ،،، 
يسجل للجلافيط وهاك يا غزل و....... عيييييييييييييييييييييييك 
ما يدوك الدرب !!! 
  رفض التسجيل دا تاجيل كندشه جديدة وسمكرة للقوانين 
بطريقة مقننة ..

*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يااااااااا أخوانا انتو بتحلمو اتحاد شنو البقيف ضد رغبات الجلافيط  توريا  وقع أبداء رغبة في خانة صدام الوراني
*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد سعيد مصطفى
					

رفض الاتحاد تسجيل الهلال للاعب تورية بالجنسية السودانية واصر على ان شهر يونيو فقط للاعارات




معني  ذلك  ان  الترجي  التونسي  قد  اعار  اللاعب  للهلال  وليس  كما  قال  رئيس  النادي  في  مؤتمره  الصحفي  الذي  اعقب  توقيع  اللاعب  توريه   علي   العقد  حبث  قال  البرير   انهم   قد  اشتروا  كرت   اللاعب   توريه  من   الصفاقسي  التونسي  ...

او انهم  فعلا  اشتروا  كرت   اللاعب   وارادوا  تسجيله   في  كشوفات   النادي  ...وقوانين الاتحاد  لا لاتسمح    في   هذه   الفتره   التكمليله    تسجيل   الاجانب  ,,,ويمكن   تسمح  بتسجيلهم من باب   الاعارات  فقط ..... وعلي  حسب  معلوماتي   الغير  مؤكده  ان  الصفاقسي   طلب   في  اعاره  اللاعب  ...خمسمائه  الف   دولار  ....فبكم  يا تري   اشتري   الهلال  كرته ؟؟؟؟؟؟ومن  اين  لهم  هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  اننا    موعودون    بازمه   كبيره  سيفجرها   الهلال   مع  الاتحاد  .ان  صح  هذا  الكلام      

*

----------


## عجبكو

*اخر خبر تم قيد اللاعب قبل قلبل في خانت واحد من الصدامين لكن تقريبا بتاع الدروشاب
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*   الجلفوط خلاص اتخارج من الصدامييييييييين 
 هههههههههه 
ما وريتكم ؟؟؟ هنالك سمكرة 

*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*السمكره دايره قرروش صلاح
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بس الجرايد اليوم كلها ناشرة انو التسجيل تم وبالصورة كمان
حتى وان رفض الاتحاد مجدي سمكره بيشوف ليهو حل

*

----------


## فرينكو

*الناس ديل سجلوا وانتهوا يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الناس دي لسه ما فاهمه القوانين المسأله  عندهم جربنديه ساي وحنك
*

----------

